# Magic WR single in Kristianstad open 2009



## oskarasbrink (Aug 16, 2009)

i got the new magic world record in kristianstad open 2009.
the times where (0.80) DNF 0.91 0.91 (DNF) = DNF
the last DNF was 0.81 so it would have been world record average too.

video coming in a few days.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 16, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> i got the new magic world record in kristianstad open 2009.
> the times where (0.80) DNF 0.91 0.91 (DNF) = DNF
> the last DNF was 0.81 so it would have been world record average too.
> 
> video coming in a few days.



Wow, grattis Oskar!! 
(congratulations)


----------



## (X) (Aug 16, 2009)

So many WRs broken this weekend


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 16, 2009)

Amazing! I know how hard to get good times in competition, but that rocks! Congrats!

Although too bad aboud the average, but there is always a next time! 

(Can't wait to see the video! )


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, great job! Maybe next time for the WR average, eh?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2009)

[joking]I swear on my broken magics that I (know that Patrick Jameson) will break this eventually. [/joking]

Congrats


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 16, 2009)

Who did the not-so-great camera work? *coughcough*me*coughcough*

Congrats Oskar! 

PS. He got .80 before they got the same time i Beijing.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Aug 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Who did the not-so-great camera work? *coughcough*me*coughcough*
> 
> Congrats Oskar!
> 
> PS. He got .80 before they got the same time i Beijing.



Lid sa att de fick .83.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 16, 2009)

Patrick's got some work to do.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 16, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Patrick's got some work to do.



Nah, like it's been for months, I just need to not fail in competitions .

Very nice time though! I wish I could practice but like I've done too many times, I bit my fingernail too far. :/


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 16, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick's got some work to do.
> ...



I'm sure you could break this. And you're still better than me  and o haha.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Aug 16, 2009)

yes . i think Patrick will beat this soon. but im getting closer


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 16, 2009)

closer? You already beat it!! you're past him!  

But he will probably beat this too.. and so can you. 

GL at Swedish Open Oskar


----------



## coinman (Aug 16, 2009)

Lets hope for a full average, under 0.91, in Swedish open!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Aug 18, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Amazing! I know how hard to get good times in competition, but that rocks! Congrats!
> 
> Although too bad aboud the average, but there is always a next time!
> 
> (Can't wait to see the video! )



the video is up now  you can look for the thread o go to my channel


----------

